# Network security Key



## RMacdonald (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi again

How do i find my network Security Key?

thanks,


----------



## zabusant (Sep 6, 2007)

What do you mean, "find the Security Key"? If you set up the network, you assigned the key, right?


----------



## RMacdonald (Dec 9, 2008)

there's no network - it's just my mac and i - and a printer that wont work without a security key - to which i have no idea how to find. and meanwhile my printer is looking at me - redundant and gathering dust. can you tell me how to find it?


----------



## zabusant (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, you say there's no network, but you're asking to find the network security key.

There is no way to "find it", you either know it, or you don't (except if you have access to the routers settings, it should be visible there).

Perhaps I don't understand your issue fully, could you explain exactly what you want to do?


----------



## RMacdonald (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi 

Thank for your trouble. I have just bought a HP C4580 printer wireless. It is asking for the Network Security Key - it has defaulted the other information about the broadband - (wireless network name, communication mode & encription key). I use a MAC and i need to find out how i get this key so that i can use my printer. It wont work otherwise.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

login to your router's admin settings. Find the key there. If you have no network, then you can't have a *network* key, obviously  So either you or someone in your house at some point set one up and just forgot about it (which is odd)


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Some networks dont have security keys either.


----------

